# Hi there



## Daphniesmum (Sep 23, 2015)

Very new to all this.  Son just diagnosed on Monday and struggling a bit.  Not a problem with injecting himself, but really hates doing the fingerprick tests,  Any advice welcome.

Thanks


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 23, 2015)

Welcome Daphniesmum. I know how he feels, we all hate the finger pricking business. Best thing you can do is make sure his hands are warm and clean and that there's a new lancet in the thingy. Then be sure to prick the side of the victimised finger away from the nail bed and towards the finger pad. It hurts less that way and you should get a decent drop first time. Oh, and never use the same finger twice in a row. Hope that helps.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 23, 2015)

Welcome to the forum ! Sorry to hear but life must go on. I would employ any T1 because you have to have an attitude to keep things right. Good luck & every day you will learn something.


----------



## Daphniesmum (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks.  Hopefully it will improve with time,  Still very early days yet.  I think it's plucking up courage to actually press the thing that's the problem as he had about 4 attempts today before he could bring himself to do it.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2015)

Daphniesmum said:


> Very new to all this.  Son just diagnosed on Monday and struggling a bit.  Not a problem with injecting himself, but really hates doing the fingerprick tests,  Any advice welcome.
> 
> Thanks



Hi Daphniesmum, very sorry to hear about your son's diagnosis  Fingerprick tests can hurt a lot more than injections, so I can understand that he dislikes them more! How old is he? I'd recommend getting hold of an Accuchek finger pricker as they are generally thought to be the best - ask the DSN if they have one. 

I would highly recommend getting a copy of Type 1 Diabetes in Children Adolescents by Ragnar Hanas, known as the 'Type 1 bible', and an excellent resource and reference. Also, take a look at Adrienne's post in the parents section, a guide to what you can expect in these early weeks and months.

There is a very steep learning curve to begin with, but this is something that can be controlled well and there are many really great role models of Type1s in all fields of endeavour who have succeeded at the highest level - it doesn't have to stand in your son's way! Treatments are improving all the time and there is some terrific research taking place all the time, so the future is very positive 

Please ask any questions you may have, we will be more than happy to help out!


----------



## Daphniesmum (Sep 23, 2015)

He is 21 and at uni.  Thing I am most worried about is him having to cope on his own once he goes back - he is home for at least a week following diagnosis.

I will point him in the direction of this site as it would be good for him to chat with others in a similar situation.

Thanks very much for all replies - greatly appreciated


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi Daphniesmum

Is he staying in Halls or a shared house?  As long as he makes his housemates/friends aware of his diabetes, hypo symptoms and does plenty of testing (the fear of finger pricking will subside) he will be okay.

I can relate to this as I was 18 and a sixth former studying A levels when diagnosed and then went on to university.  My Mum was like you - forever worrying if I would cope.  Not wishing her to be too concerned I was a bit more blasé saying it would be no problem, of course it was tougher than not having it but in reality I did cope and had a great time there and like a lot of things it does get much easier with time.  

That was 29 years ago and now being a parent myself to two daughters and although they are not diabetic I can understand a little of what my Mum was feeling with parental anxiety.

I wish him well.


----------



## Bloden (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi Daphniesmum and welcome. Sorry to hear about your son's diagnosis. It's a big learning curve at first and support groups like this one are an excellent resource and also offer invaluable support. Let us know how he's getting on.


----------



## Flower (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi Daphniesmum and welcome 

I'm sorry to hear about your son's diagnosis. It is one steep learning curve but quite soon things start to become routine. 

There are a lot of different blood glucose meters available each with different  finger prickers and lancets so it is worth trying a few if possible. If the DSN doesn't have different types, many of the meter manufacturers will send out a meter with a finger pricker plus a few test strips if you ring and ask to try their make as they want you to use their strips. It is a good way to try different finger prickers.

Also worth knowing is that finger prickers usually have different depth settings for the lancet so your son can alter the setting to get sufficient blood as painlessly as possible.

I wish your son well


----------



## delb t (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi Daphniesmum -there is a lot to take in at first - but it will get easier-my son was dx at 15 now 19 and at uni-what uni is your son at? agree housemates and tutor need to know also the exams people. The one thing I would mention is that those students do like a tipple! he needs to be aware of the pre- drinks !Diabetes and excess alcohol don't mix that well Im afraid we learnt that Day 2 freshers week!. Anyway glad you've found us so soon and  welcome again


----------



## rachelha (Sep 28, 2015)

I was 21 and at Uni when I was diagnosed too.  Make sure he speaks to his tutor about it.  I mucked up on an important report in the term I was daignosed but it was deemed a pass due to extenuating circumstances.  

Make sure his flatmates and friends are aware of hypo symptoms and treatment, especially if he is on a night out.  My flatmates went up to the diabetic clinic and were shown how to use a glucagon injection which was really reassuring for my parents.

With regards to drinking the best advice I got from a really realistic practical doctor was to make sure you always carry ID when out, test lots especially the day after a big night as your blood sugars can go lower then too, and eat chips on the way home after clubbing to prevent hypos.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 28, 2015)

A Freestyle Libre might be a good thing for him £130. With 2 sensors. Very good at finding patterns or when I have an unpredictable time {hard work  ]


----------



## shirley (Sep 29, 2015)

I would second the recommendation for the Freestyle Libre. Currently, I believe only available to over 18's, so your son would be eligible.  There is a waiting list but it has been a godsend for me managing my son's diabetes.  He is 20 but has learning disabilities and it is such a freedom not to be pricking his fingers all of the time.   We use it all of the time but if this is too expensive, or just not needed, it gives a huge insight into what is happening with balancing food/injections/activity etc so highly recommended and you don't have to have it in position permanently.


----------



## Daphniesmum (Sep 29, 2015)

Feeling a lot more positive this week.  Diabetes nurse is excellent and phones him every couple of days to check how he is getting on,  

He is at Aberdeen uni and sharing a flat with another lad.  Not advised to return until he has got carbs/insulin worked out.  (Sorry if I'm not using the correct terminology but it's all very new)

He seems to have got over the finger pricking problem and is already getting better at all the stuff being diabetic entails.

Thanks again for your support


----------



## Bloden (Sep 30, 2015)

Glad to hear things are going well.


----------

